Migrating to Spark 2.0:  Scala Version and Dependencies - phatak-dev
======
brudgers
Missing link?

~~~
phatak-dev
[http://blog.madhukaraphatak.com/migrating-to-spark-two-
part-...](http://blog.madhukaraphatak.com/migrating-to-spark-two-part-1/)

